# Fan spacer length measurement please



## Aldo_45030 (Jun 13, 2017)

Long story made short removed some undersized dual electric shrouded fans causing over heating issues and went back to good old stock type fan. Shroud has been purchased and trying to be proactive i know i need to order a spacer as well. Could someone please tell me what length i will need to fit a stock 15 1/2" shroud properly? fan is an 18" flex for now hope to find a sutible replacement when more funds are acquired.


----------

